

Can you make a CAPTCHA to tell coders from non-coders? - zidar
http://swizec.com/blog/can-you-make-a-captcha-to-tell-coders-from-non-coders/swizec/4704

======
middus
What about a buzzword-filled multiple-choice question such as:

    
    
      Which of the following sentences does not make sense?
      a) I love to use Visual Studio to write hyperthreaded Linux apps.
      b) reasonable sentence
      c) reasonable sentence
    

or even a simple technical question to weed out dummies such as

    
    
      Which of the following is not a browser?
      a) Google
      b) Internet Explorer
      c) Firefox

------
duiker101
x=(true)?5:9

What is x?

